# How you can draw a under sink drawer box in eCabinets



## Scott Marshburn (Oct 12, 2014)

In this video I will show you how you can draw a under sink drawer box in ecabinets. Yes this is resizable and you can associate hardware as well as hole patterns. So be sure to check it out.


----------

